# Reynolds Handi-Vac Vacuum Sealer



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Has anybody tried the new Reynolds Handi-Vac Vacuum Sealer and bag system?










There was a coupon for $2.50 off the starter kit in Sunday's paper so I went to Wal-Mart and bought one and a box of bags. I used it to seal and freeze some grouper I caught this weekend and it appears to work like a charm. 

The price for a box of bags is about the same as regular ziplock freezer bags and they make two sizes. Quart and gallon size.

To me it's a pretty economical and reasonable alternative to the big vacuum sealers and more portable for the many weekend trips I make.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*Was....*

looking for them this past wknd. Saw them on the tube and thought they were a pretty neat little portable sealer. Unfortunately I wasn't able to pick one up at the Giant. They were gone! lol So you say it worked pretty good? Hope so. There will be alot of them sold thats for sure! Think they were like $9. Not a bad investment


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

It was a little tricky at first but once I figured out how to get the best seal, it works like a freaking charm. It sucked every bit of air out of the bag and sealed up great. 

I'm sold.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Kewl! Now if I can pick one up I'll be good to go! Thanks for the product review Snook


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet! Is this portable so I can go from hook to fillet to vacuum sealed to ice? Too cool if so!!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Saw the commercial last night, immediately wanted to purchase it...im sure it wont be as powerful as the regulars, but how can you go wrong with reynolds


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Question for anyone who owns one...

How does it do with bag contents that are juicy? Does the liquid go up into the sucker wand or something?

I have a FoodSaver and use it a lot. Free liquids in the bag can be a pain at times causing a bad seal. I usually put a paper towel in the bag near the seal end or pre-freeze before sealing.

If the vac is strong and the bags are thick enough for long term storage, this thing may be an improvement over the FoodSaver.  Price is right for sure. 

thx...
.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Bubba--Excess liquid goes into a sealed plastic container on the end. It seems to work best though if much of the excess liquid is drained. 

I'm pretty impressed with it so far. 

I froze a piece of grouper without using it and plan to have a cook off taste comparison in due time sort of as a control test.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback SnookMook. 

Going to pick one up and check it out. 
.


----------



## shallin (Nov 1, 2007)

*Where can I get one...*

Does anyone knows where I can get one of these in NY....I'v looked and no where seems to have any.
If u know of anywhere selling them here in NY please let me know.

Thank You....


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

shallin said:


> Does anyone knows where I can get one of these in NY....I'v looked and no where seems to have any.
> If u know of anywhere selling them here in NY please let me know.
> 
> Thank You....


search it on google... that should turn something if they're available up there...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I bought one about a month ago. 

Then went cast nettin' in the Atlantic for bunker (stripers) and cob mullet (drum).

I froze about 10 gallon-sized bags of bait. This was the first week of October.

Some of the bags sealed very well. 

Some didn't.

All I can say is it helps a great deal if you don't over-stuff the bags.

The jury is still out for me on this thing. No, it doesn't seem to work as well as the higher priced vacume sealers. 

But for the money, it has my recommendation.

Just don't cram them bags too full.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

the home page for the handi vac says it is carried by most major grocers, and by mass retailers


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Newsjeff--It says on the directions not to over fill the bags and in my experience so far it seems to work excellent with the contents portioned correctly for the bags.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

SnookMook said:


> Newsjeff--It says on the directions not to over fill the bags and in my experience so far it seems to work excellent with the contents portioned correctly for the bags.


I know. 

But I ran outta bags.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

a buddy of mine has one and he says it works great.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

shallin said:


> Does anyone knows where I can get one of these in NY....I'v looked and no where seems to have any.
> If u know of anywhere selling them here in NY please let me know.


FYI, I just picked one up from a Walmart. They had lots of them.

For price comparison:
Vac unit. $9.48
Qrt bags. $2.84
Gal bags. $2.84
.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Looks like I need to make a trip to Wally World.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

it's funny how those bag companies have commercials sating that they keep food fresher than vacum sealersb/c if the ziplock thing, but now are trying to get the sir out too


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

is it battery powered?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> it's funny how those bag companies have commercials sating that they keep food fresher than vacum sealersb/c if the ziplock thing, but now are trying to get the sir out too


Huh?



stupidjet said:


> is it battery powered?


Yup, 6-AA's. Comes with batteries.

Will try it out this weekend... 

Did it against the back of my hand and if you leave there long enough, it's strong enough to leave a hickey. 

Hmmm... flowers for a kitchen tool? Nah, not going there... 

.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

stupidjet said:


> it's funny how those bag companies have commercials sating that they keep food fresher than vacum sealersb/c if the ziplock thing, but now are trying to get the sir out too


yeah, i definitely need to proofread my posts..i dont even understand that. either way, nevermind


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> is it battery powered?


If yer gonna seal and freeze 10+ gallons of bait, buy extra batteries.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

First impressions.

All I have to compare to is a Food Saver and yeah, that's not really fair considering the difference in cost. 

Life isn't fair. 

Good:
1) Convenient and "real" easy to use. No set up, no mess. 
2) Quick to vac if you get most of the air out before you close the zip. 
3) No problem with juicy contents. Sealed up chili with no transfer of liquid to the vac wand.
4) Can be re-sealed if you only use part of the contents.


Not so good:
1) Suction is no where near the strength of a Food Saver.
2) Don't think the plastic of the bags is as thick as Food Saver bags.
3) You have to be careful loading the bags and don't get near the valve.
4) The quart size doesn't hold much. Actually considering the wasted space near the valve of the gallon size, they don't hold that much either.
5) Cost of the bags. 9 each gallon bags @ $2.84 + 5% tax = $2.98. Per each = $.33+ per bag. Considering how little they hold, that's not that great a deal.

Considering "Not so good" #1 and #2, I won't use it for important things like steaks for long term storage.

At first glance, I'll probably use it for frequently used things like hamburger patties (resealable bags = cool!), leftovers and stuff. Might be good for dry goods like pretzels but I haven't tried them. Will give it a try with brined bait but regular freezer zips have worked fine for me in the past. 

Bottom line. It's a pretty cool setup, easy to use, cheap on the front end but more pricey long term... also, it ain't no Food Saver. 
.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for th report, all I would be using one for is bait.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Another FYI if anyone buys one of these. 

It has nothing to do with the functioning of the unit, but rather, the packaging. It comes in what looks like one of those plastic blister packs that you normally have to get open with a chain saw and lots of cussin'. 

Actually it isn't. On the bottom of the package is a tab that says "Pull Here". You pull it and the package opens up cleanly. 

The cool part is that if the package opened up correctly without tearing, it turns into a decent storage container for the vac wand. 

Somebody spent some time designing the package for this thing. Wish they would apply that to all those other irritating blister packs out there. 
.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Bubba--Damn, I need to start reading things. I cut mine open with tin shears like all the rest of those damn plastic containers they put crap in these days. 

By the way pruning shears or tin snips work great on those damn things.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I’ve got a Food Saver it works well for me the only real problem is that when you need to replace the bags you have to use their brand of bags the only ones that will work..


----------

